# angles for a beginner.



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

So I am taking my good friend out to board for the first time on Sunday and was wondering what binding angles I should setup for him?

Was thinking 15/0 or should I maybe crank out the rear too a -4 or something.

He is regular and riding one of my old boards and binding setup. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I would highly recommend puting some angle on the back foot. Positive angle even if you really want but leaving it at 0 is a no go. It can make your foot to long over the board and doesn't help you gain control on either edge. Most beginners start at +15/-15 and that's what I always recommend.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> I would highly recommend puting some angle on the back foot. Positive angle even if you really want but leaving it at 0 is a no go. It can make your foot to long over the board and doesn't help you gain control on either edge. Most beginners start at +15/-15 and that's what I always recommend.


You recommend duck? Gotta say that's the first I have heard that.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

go 15/ 0 or -3 or -6 on the back leg


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> Most beginners start at +15/-15 and that's what I always recommend.


I would disagree on that too, +15/-3, +15/-6, +12/-3, +12/-6 were the various angles recommended to me when starting out. 

I've stuck with +15/-6 and +12/-6 ever since depending on board type...


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe whatever your friend feels comfortable with...


----------



## flysolo. (Feb 1, 2014)

When I first snowboarded I started at +15/-9 a good snowboarder told me it's a good starting point with versatility but everybody has their own preferences


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dago91 said:


> You recommend duck? Gotta say that's the first I have heard that.


Almost exclusively recommend duck. Unless you are purely carving or racing (in which case you would want both positive angles, still not 0) you will almost always want to go duck.

I've ridden for many years and was a certified instructor for a number of years as well. Start at 15's and adjust from there. A lot of people here recommend smaller angles due to knees feeling uncomfortable. Canted bindings help with this but the only way to really decide is to play around with them until you find your sweet spot.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Everyone I know has started using duck if you have lessons at any of the slopes using rentals they set the board up this way because most learners won't know if they are regular or goofy.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

24WERD said:


> go 15/ 0 or -3 or -6 on the back leg


Something like this.


----------



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

To each, their own....
...I started at 9 / 9, may kick out my lead foot to 12 or 15


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would say 12/12 duck and go from there.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ended up going 15+/-6 back. He really had no prob with it and is a natural IMO .. Was linking turns in the first hour. He use to skate professionally and he surfs so the balance piece was no issue.

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

